# universátil



## airosa

Bom dia para todos.

*universátil*

É o começo de um conto de Mia Couto:

_Orolando Mapanga não tinha onde cair vivo? É a impura verdade. Dele se fica sabendo que não existe pobreza de espírito. O que há é miséria sem espírito. O caso sendo *universátil* merece as tantas linhas. _

Entendo que é uma palavra inventada, mas de qualquer modo deve transmitir alguma idéia. Como a percebem? Que tipo de caso é?

Obrigada de antemão.

Peço que me corrijam.


----------



## Vanda

Eu entendo que ele quis dizer: universal e versátil.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo coma Vanda, mas também entendo a sua dúvida. O trocadilho parece-me um bocado forçado, não vejo bem onde esteja a versatilidade. Coisas de escritor, por acaso bem bom.


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Vanda e Carfer.

Mas visto que cada uma destas palavras tem vários significados... Entendo que há casos destes em todo o mundo, mas variam de um lugar para outro (conteudo, incidência) ou existem num lugar e em outro não? É isso?


----------



## okporip

airosa said:


> Entendo que há casos destes em todo o mundo, mas variam de um lugar para outro (conteudo, incidência)


Também é esse o meu entendimento.


----------



## Carfer

Mesmo assim - e não digo que não tenham razão - não percebo muito bem o que é que a versatilidade tem que ver com a miséria ou a pobreza ou como é que estas podem ser versáteis.

Do Priberam
*versátil* 
(latim _versatilis, -e_)

_adj. 2 gén._
_adj. 2 gén._
1. _Fig. _Propenso a mudar. = inconstante, volátil, volúvel
2. Que tem várias qualidades ou utilidades ou que pode fazer ou aprender várias coisas. = polivalente


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Mesmo assim - e não digo que não tenham razão - não percebo muito bem o que é que a versatilidade tem que ver com a miséria ou a pobreza ou como é que estas podem ser versáteis.
> 
> Do Priberam
> *versátil*
> (latim _versatilis, -e_)
> 
> _adj. 2 gén._
> _adj. 2 gén._
> 1. _Fig. _Propenso a mudar. = inconstante, volátil, volúvel
> 2. Que tem várias qualidades ou utilidades ou que pode fazer ou aprender várias coisas. = polivalente



Observo que é a "miséria sem espírito" que seria versátil, no sentido de assumir formas variadas em diferentes contextos. Aprofundar essa interpretação, contudo, dependeria de uma maior imersão no texto em questão.


----------



## Fer BA

Gente,

*O caso* é o que é universatil, não a pobreza.. 

"_O caso (do Orolando Mapanga), sendo *universátil* merece as tantas linhas."_


----------



## Mangato

Gostei da palvrinha do moçambicano. Para mi versátil e universal: Ele serve para tudo. Pode fritar uma calça ou passar um ovo

Versátil no espanhol tem as mesmas acepções,  mas eu não conhecia a de inestável  ou volúvel. Ússa-se com preferêcia com o significado de polivalente, adaptável a qualquer circunstância


----------



## airosa

Acho que a segunda acepção aqui não cabe. Optei pela primeira (propenso a mudar, inconstante).

Interpretei "a miséria sem espírito" como "miséria sem alma, desalmada, cruel". Pode ser?

Para mim é variavel tanto o grau da pobreza, como o grau da pobreza  espiritual. Ou seja nem sempre uma coisa equivale a outra, mas ambas são  coisas universales, encontráveis em qualquer parte do mundo.

Mas sou estrangeira ou seja meio-surda , por isso me interessa a percepção dos que ouvem bem.

O protagonista do conto vive numa lixeira.


----------



## anaczz

Olha, que você "ouve" muito bem! Melhor do que muitos nativos!


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com a ana. A airosa não só ouve, como escreve melhor do que muitos nativos (e presumo que fale, a avaliar pelo que vemos).

Não me parece que adiante muito discutir liberdades de escritor. Ainda assim, cá para mim, 'universátil', neste contexto, é bastante forçado. E não creio que importe muito que seja 'o caso' que é versátil - no que formalmente o FerBA tem razão - porque o caso tem um conteúdo concreto. A versatilidade é a adaptabilidade, a adequabilidade (passe o palavrão) a diferentes fins e continuo a não perceber o que é 'o caso' tem de versátil.


----------



## Mangato

Entendo eu que o autor anda a jogar com expresões coloquiais, (_não ter onde cair morto_, _a pura verdade) _pondo-as ao invés, talvez para dar uma dica acerca da personagem atravessada do Orolando

_não *tinha onde cair vivo?* *É a impura verdade*. Dele se fica sabendo que não existe pobreza de espírito. O que há é miséria sem espírito. O caso sendo *universátil* merece as tantas linhas. _

Concordo que o vocábulo, criado para justificar _as tantas linhas_ é um bocadinho (grande) forçado. Realmente que quer dizer? Que é uma personagem universal dentro da versatilidade de cada pessoa? Buscaria o autor em caso *universátil* uma contraposição a  caso _*singular?*_
Quanto à _*pobreza de espírito*_ em contraposição com a *miséria sem espírito* entendo como Airosa, que é miseria total, desprovista de alma e de sentimentos. 
O que nunca entedi, embora seja outra coisa a tratar, é o da pobreza de espírito. Uma qualidade que pode virar virtude e o contrario. 

No espanhol
_Pobre de espíritu = alma de Deus, pessoa humilde_
_Pobre de espírito = pessoa mesquinha, de espírito cobarde_

_Gostaria saber se no português pobre de espírito tem também connotação negativa _

_Bienaventurados los pobres de espíritu_

_Concordo também com os colegas que teu ouvido é finíssimo. De director de orquesta filarmónica. Meus parabéns._


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> No espanhol
> _Pobre de espíritu = alma de Deus, pessoa humilde_
> _Pobre de espírito = pessoa mesquinha, de espírito cobarde_
> 
> _*Gostaria saber se no português pobre de espírito tem também connotação negativa *_
> 
> _Bienaventurados los pobres de espíritu_


 
Completamente, apesar da bem-aventurança. Creio mesmo que o sentido mais comum até é o de '_idiota', _de '_simplório'._
'_Pessoa humilde_' talvez se ajuste melhor a _'pobre-diabo'. _Já ouvi chamar_ 'alma de Deus', _mas chamar directamente a alguém '_pobre de espírito_' é injurioso e, referindo-se a outra pessoa, tem sempre uma conotação negativa.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Completamente, apesar da bem-aventurança. Creio mesmo que o sentido mais comum até é o de '_idiota', _de '_simplório'._
> '_Pessoa humilde_' talvez se ajuste melhor a _'pobre-diabo'. _Já ouvi chamar_ 'alma de Deus', _mas chamar directamente a alguém '_pobre de espírito_' é injurioso e, referindo-se a outra pessoa, tem sempre uma conotação negativa.


 
Obrigado mais uma vez. As bem-aventranças  clássicas foram embora.  Há pouco tempo ouvi dizer. 

_Bienaventurados los h... de p...,  porque no compran regalo el día del padre._ 

Feliz fim de semana.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos pela participação neste tópico.


Carfer said:


> Não me parece que adiante muito discutir liberdades de escritor.


Carfer, não concordo com você neste ponto, disculpe. Saber que a interpretação não é unívoca também é importante para poder encontrar palavras adequadas em outra língua e fazer que o texto traduzido seja tão polifónico como o original. É um escritor “bem bom”, como você disse, e acho que merece ser bem traduzido... E ainda tenho dúvidas, porque entendi que para você e Mangato _versátil_ é antes de tudo isto: que tem várias qualidades ou utilidades ou que pode fazer ou aprender várias coisas. = polivalente.  Usa-se pouco em outro sentido?



Mangato said:


> No espanhol
> _Pobre de espíritu = alma de Deus, pessoa humilde_





Mangato said:


> _Pobre de espírito = pessoa mesquinha, de espírito cobarde_




 No sabía nada sobre la primera acepción, así que valoro mucho su aporte, Mangato.

Obrigada pelos elogios também, mas acho que são exagerados. Duvido muito e em muitos casos sem a ajuda de todos vocês para mim teria sido impossível "atravessar a parede". Gosto muito deste fórum e aqui me sinto a vontade. 

Carfer, falar me custa mais, pois não dá tempo para pensar.

Peço que me corrijam.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Muito obrigada a todos pela participação neste tópico.
> 
> E ainda tenho dúvidas, porque entendi que para você e Mangato _versátil_ é antes de tudo isto: que tem várias qualidades ou utilidades ou que pode fazer ou aprender várias coisas. = polivalente. Usa-se pouco em outro sentido?
> 
> 
> Versátil, a pesar de lo que diga el diccionario, en español se entiende y utiliza siempre con el significado de la seguanda acepción. Desconozco si en Hispanoamérica se usa con alguno de los otros significados.
> 
> 
> *versátil**.*
> (Del lat. _versatĭlis_).
> 
> *1. *adj. Que se vuelve o se puede volver fácilmente.
> *2. *adj. *Capaz de adaptarse con facilidad y rapidez a diversas funciones.*
> *3. *adj. De genio o carácter voluble e inconstante.
> 
> 
> [_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ Yo por mi parte, no entiendo lo que quiere decir la primera, y hasta ahora desconocía que tuviese el significado que figura en la tercera.​
> 
> _*Saludos,*_​
> _*MG*_​


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Carfer, não concordo com você neste ponto, disculpe. Saber que a interpretação não é unívoca também é importante para poder encontrar palavras adequadas em outra língua e fazer que o texto traduzido seja tão polifónico como o original. É um escritor “bem bom”, como você disse, e acho que merece ser bem traduzido... E ainda tenho dúvidas, porque entendi que para você e Mangato _versátil_ é antes de tudo isto: que tem várias qualidades ou utilidades ou que pode fazer ou aprender várias coisas. = polivalente. Usa-se pouco em outro sentido?


 
Estamos de acordo, porque o que eu queria precisamente dizer é que não adianta muito procurar sentidos inequívocos ( o termo 'discutir' não foi lá muito adequado), o que não significa que cada um de nós não diga o que lá vê. Pelo que me toca, tenho muita dificuldade em apurar o sentido, talvez porque esteja condicionado por aquilo que '_versátil_' quer dizer: polivalente, que serve para várias finalidades ou se adapta facilmente a elas. Creio que este é o sentido comum e predominante. Também se pode falar duma '_pessoa versátil', _no sentido de volúvel, inconstante ou que se adapta facilmente à situação dominante, mesmo quando injusta ou contrária à que antes aderira, sugerindo, portanto, falta de verticalidade ou de _'espinha dorsal'._


----------



## airosa

Mangato, Carfer, obrigada uma vez mais. Ai, que difícil!


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Mangato, Carfer, obrigada *mais uma vez*. Ai, que difícil!


 
Não desespere. Tem autores que até para os nativos ofecen dificuldades

Cumprimentos


----------

